# Joystick/Gamepad ueber usb abfragen?



## VIshNou (30. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
kann mir einer helfen, wie ich mein Joystick, der ueber usb dran ist abfragen kann?
Also das ermir anziegt wenn ich einen Knopf runter druecke, bzw. wenn ich die bewegungstasten bewege?
gibt es dafuer einen Api ?

Danke schonmal fuer die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## MatMagic (20. Dezember 2005)

Da dieser Beitrag bereits 3.5 Jahre alt ist wollte ich ihn mal wieder ausgraben da ja vielleicht inzwischen einer ne Lösung hat.


----------



## Shakie (20. Dezember 2005)

Joystick mit DirectX7 (wohl nicht sehr aktuell )
Joystick-Abfrage ohne DirectX (also mit APIs)
Nochmal Joystick mit APIs


----------

